# Wacom driver refusing to load?

## kotakotakota

Hello,

I have been trying to configure my Intuos4 tablet, but for some reason, I have been having major issues.  I set the kernel to use the wacom driver module, however, whenever I try to load it, this is what happens:

```
kota-desktop kota # modprobe wacom

FATAL: Error inserting wacom (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/input/wacom.ko): Device or resource busy

```

Any ideas?

Thanks!Last edited by kotakotakota on Wed Feb 10, 2010 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kotakotakota

Nevermind, I got it

----------

